# Some pics of my new female Marbled gecko



## Reptiles101 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## NickGeee (Nov 13, 2013)

Is sh gravid?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep she is, how'd u know?


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 13, 2013)

In pic number two I could see the egg outline.
Good luck!


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, I can't wait till she lays.


----------



## sharky (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice mate, good luck with the eggs!


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Jade


----------

